# The Hot Chick



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Went to see "The Hot Chick" with Rob Schnider, it wasn't as bad as I expected it. Cute, sometimes funny, worse ways to waste 90 minutes and $6. And for James, the Best Friend in the movie looks alot like Britney Spears.


----------

